# Sơn lót trước hay sơn chống thấm trước?



## sonecofive (1/10/21)

Chống thấm hiện nay là một công đoạn quan trọng và vô cùng cần thiết giúp ngôi nhà có khả năng chống chịu với thời tiết được tốt hơn. Nó ngăn không cho hơi nước ngấm vào tường, phá vỡ các lớp sơn. Nhưng có một thắc mắc được đặt ra rằng “*Sơn chống thấm cần sơn lót không?*” được nhiều gia đình quan tâm. Nếu bỏ qua lớp lót có ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng công trình hay không? Ngay sau đây hãy cùng *Eco Five* tìm hiểu ngay nhé.
*Sơn lót là gì?*
Sơn lót được ví như chất kết dính giúp tăng độ phủ bề mặt, tăng khả năng bám dính cũng như độ bền màu cho lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng. Sơn lót còn có khả năng kháng kiềm vượt trội, hạn chế kiềm hóa bề mặt sơn. Từ đó giúp lớp sơn của bạn được bền và tính thẩm mỹ cao hơn.





Sơn lót là gì?​Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, lớp sơn lót giúp cho quá trình thi công của bạn được thuận tiện, rút ngắn thời gian thi công. Màu sắc lớp sơn phủ lên sẽ sắc nét hơn, thể hiện rõ nhất màu sắc mà bạn muốn thể hiện.
Xem thêm: Có nhất thiết phải sử dụng sơn lót hay không?​*Sơn chống thấm là gì?*
Sơn chống thấm là sản phẩm chuyên dụng, có khả năng chống thấm vượt trội. Khác như các sản phẩm sơn phủ được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm, sản phẩm có khả năng chống thấm ngược. Từ đó hạn chế tình trạng rêu mốc bám dính trên bề mặt, tăng tuổi thọ và chất lượng công trình.
Không phải tự nhiên mà sơn chống thấm được ra đời trong khi sơn phủ đã được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm. Tại những khu vực thời tiết quá khắc nghiệt, sơn chống thấm chuyên dụng là vũ khí đắc lực bảo vệ tổ ấm của bạn.
*Sơn chống thấm cần sơn lót không?*
Đây là thắc mắc của bạn cũng như nhiều gia đình khi lựa chọn sơn chống thấm chuyên dụng khi thi công. Theo như quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn thì sơn lót và sơn chống thấm được thực hiện chung tại bước 3. Vậy sản phẩm nào sẽ được thi công trước để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất?





Sơn chống thấm cần sơn lót không?​Tùy vào từng hãng sơn mà bạn sử dụng thì câu trả lời này sẽ khác nhau. Đến với Eco Five cho dù bạn sử dụng sơn chống thấm pha xi măng hay sơn chống thấm màu thì đều không cần sử dụng sơn lót. Các sản phẩm sơn chống thấm được xem là một sản phẩm chuyên dụng, vừa có khả năng chống thấm, vừa là lớp sơn lót và đồng thời có thể là lớp sơn phủ. Cụ thể:

Khi sử dụng sơn chống thấm, bạn được bỏ qua lớp sơn lót mà chất lượng tường sau thi công không hề bị giảm bớt mà khả năng chống thấm lại tăng vượt trội.
Tường khi sử dụng sơn chống thấm bề mặt sẽ có độ phủ đặc biệt. Do đó không cần sử dụng sơn lót mà vẫn có khả năng chống kiềm và tạo khả năng liên kết.
Sơn chống thấm có nhiều màu sắc khác nhau, tùy vào chủng loại mà bạn sử dụng. Do đó nếu muốn tiết kiệm chi phí thì bạn có thể khép lại quá trình thi công sơn tường tại đây, không cần phải sử dụng thêm lớp sơn phủ.
*Hướng dẫn thi công sơn chống thấm*
Sơn chống thấm là sản phẩm chuyên dụng; nhưng cách thi công lại vô cùng đơn giản và dễ thực hiện. Với sơn chống thấm pha xi măng và sơn chống thấm màu thì cách phối trộn nguyên liệu sẽ khác nhau một chút. Các bước thi công trước đó như làm sạch bề mặt và bả bề mặt; thì vẫn cần thực hiện đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn như khi thi công sử dụng sơn lót.
*Sơn chống thấm pha xi măng*
Nghe tên sản phẩm là bạn cũng đã biết rằng sản phẩm này khi thi công cần pha xi măng. Và màu của sơn chống thấm chính là màu của xi măng.
Tỷ lệ pha trộn giữa sơn chống thấm và xi măng là 1:1 theo khối lượng tịnh. Tiêu chuẩn thích hợp là 20Kg chất chống thấm + từ 16-20Kg xi măng. Nó giúp làm tăng khả năng chống thấm, bề mặt dẻo dai.



Sơn chống thấm pha xi măng​Với đặc điểm của xi măng là rất nhanh khô; vì thế để tránh lãng phí thì bạn trộn từ từ trong quá trình thi công. Tránh trộn nhiều thi công không kịp gây lãng phí.
Lưu ý khi thi công sơn chống thấm pha xi măng​*Sơn chống thấm màu*
Với sơn chống thấm màu thì bạn có thể thi công trực tiếp; mà không cần pha trộn thêm bất kỳ một thành phần nào khác. Điểm đặc biệt của sản phẩm này đó màu sắc vô cùng đa dạng. Nếu như chống thấm pha xi măng chỉ có màu của xi măng; thì sản phẩm này có màu sắc đa dạng và có thể pha theo bất kỳ màu nào bạn thích.



Sơn chống thấm màu đa năng​Với cả 2 loại sơn chống thấm này, để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất bạn nên thi công từ 2-3 lớp. Thi công đều tay và đảm bảo khoảng cách thời gian giữa các lớp sơn. Nếu bạn thi công sơn phủ, chỉ sơn lớp tiếp theo khi bề mặt tường đã khô. Và ngược lại bạn có thể dừng quá trình thi công, kiểm tra lại bề mặt để đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ.
Vậy là bạn đã tìm được cho mình câu trả lời cho thắc mắc “*sơn chống thấm cần sơn lót không?*” rồi đấy nhỉ. Có bất kỳ những thắc mắc nào cần giải đáp; bạn có thể liên hệ với Eco Five để được giải đáp.
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

